# My beautiful foxes from Blackthorn Stud



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't thank Sarah enough for giving me three mock chocolate and three black foxes so that I can breed chcolate foxes and tans as well as my long hairs.

I tend to name my bucks as I only have a few. The mock chocolate has a raggedy ear, so I have called him Robin (after the wild flower). So, naturally, the black fox is Batman!

Robin:









Batman:









Black Fox Doe:









Mock Chocolate Doe:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, those ears! I do so adore mock chocolate.  Good luck with them!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

gorgous! Like that black buck.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow. That is quite a mangled ear! Do you know the story of what happened to the little cutie? 
They are all lovely!


----------

